# Help! Hurt eye and dying pet.



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

My bird got hurt yesterday. A cat (I'm asuming, but I'm not sure it was a cat) poked a hole right behind her eye. I started her on antibiotics and she seemed ok. Yesterday before we left for church she was doing fine and she cracked her hurt eyelids open which showed an eyeball that looked perfectly fine. 
We had to go to the hospital after church and when I got back at midnight, she was sitting limp in her box. She couldn't stand. I stayed up with her until about 1:30, but nothing changed. This morning she is worse. She doesn't seem like she knows what is going on. Her little head is constantly shaking 'no' and half the time it is laying on its side. 
Last night she did try to stand up two times but kept run-falling.

Please, please help if you can. :'( I don't know what to do.

Licha


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Here are some pictures that were taken yesterday when she was still well:


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She must be in terrible pain. Any vets down there?


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

No we don't have an avian vet. 
I'm afraid to give her pain medicine because I don't know the extent of the damage. I'm afraid she might have internal bleeding which would make it worse, but I don't know. I'm also afraid to give her her antibiotic this morning because I don't tube feed. I'm afraid that since she's not coherent, she might choke on it and get pneumonia.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It doesn't need to be a avian vet but one that has experience with birds.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

You don't need to tube feed to give her the antibiotic. If she has a puncture wound from a cat, it's likely that she's needs antibiotics to counter the bacteria from the cat's mouth.

Do you have small tuberculin syringes? I use those to medicate: extend the neck as far as you can, open the beak, and insert the syringe straight down up to about the .3 ml mark. 

Another way to do it is drop by drop from the outside of her beak.

In any case, the antibiotic dose is likely to be a small volume and unlikely to cause pneumonia even if it goes down the wrong way.

Jennifer


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Licha , ifdont want to loose her , you run to vet for him to give her shots of antibiotic, cause in her sytuation , shots are quicker distribut thru the body. And there is only a couple meds which will help , if that was a cat. In any case she looks like you dont have a much time to ply around with that.
Nell


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jen,

I was using the syringe to give her the antibiotic, but she is literally "out of it." That's why I'm afraid to give it to her. But I'll give it to her a drop at a time; I don't think that'll hurt.
Charis, unfortunately we've searched this area and we don't have a vet that deals with birds or even wants to. 

Licha


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Licha,

She may be out of it because she's becoming septic (I don't know that she is; just guessing), in which case, she really needs the antibiotic. Clavamox or amoxicillin is usually recommended for cat bites. I know someone else who has successfully used injectable Baytril for cat wounds, although Baytril isn't the antibiotic typically recommended.

Might be good to put her on heat also.

Jennifer


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jen, it happened to her yesterday and she was immediately put on antibiotic (Amoxicillin). I just finished giving her this morning's dose one drop at a time, like you said. 
She is still the same as she was. No better, no worse...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I answered your PM but I see you've got a thread going. Sounds like you already understand the complications of treating the possible swelling inside the skull with an analgesic that might thin the blood (like aspirin). Metacam might be safer but I don't expect you've got any of that nor can get it in such short order.

Pidgey


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

No, I don't have Metacam. I've never heard of it, either.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Metacam is the tradename for a veterinary version of Meloxicam. When used with birds, one has to be very careful as a very tiny bit goes a long way and too much can be bad.

Pidgey


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*****


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

***  ***

http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p157/AZfiddler_1996/?action=view&current=eye3005.flv


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

hope you not getting PMV here.
I dunno what to tell you, since im looking only on video, dont have discriptions, how long, what weight she is.What , if any poop
You mention some "poke the hole behind the eye" , i dont see it there.
Nell


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I have nothing more to add for her care. I don't have enough experience.

However, I am praying for your little bird. He/She is beautiful. The video is so sad.

Healing thoughts and prayers to you both.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

I had a couple of Grackles with same looking vesicles on eyelids, they got later on POX.Did not ventured to their brains, thanks God. Then I had a Mockingbirds, withs same vesicles ,but they got also additional symptoms (breathing , head shaking, sneezing,rapit weight down) they had a CANKER belivet or not. 
So from just that video and lack of any other symptoms is hard to help you.Specialy when you mention a cat. Although you have 48-72 hrs for a bacteria to go brain and do the damage im saying dosent look like cat attack to me.

Nell


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Alice, I'm so very sorry this has happened. I don't have any words of wisdom for you. The amoxicillin should be continued and keep the bird warm and as stress free as possible. There must be something more going on than the wound that you can see. I'll be pulling for you and the bird.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The pressure might be affecting the vestibular system, which might explain the head wobbling. Judging by the local swelling, it's probable that there's pressure on the inner ear components on that side.

Pidgey


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

yes , but do to what ???

Nell


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Uhh... that's just informational about what might be going wrong. The actual ?wound? is, I guess, a bit of a mystery.

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

Praying for your pigeon Alice, it's a bonnie bird to be sure. I know that you will do all you can for him/her.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> *The pressure might be affecting the vestibular system, which might explain the head wobbling. * Judging by the local swelling, it's probable that there's pressure on the inner ear components on that side.
> 
> Pidgey


It very well could be; last night when Aniela stood those couple of times, I could feel strength in her legs, but she could not keep her balance.

Her right nostril is swollen to nearly twice its size and her left nostril doesn't appear to be swollen at all. I just now _finally _was able to get in touch with Kevin. He has the DMSO in a liquid and a paste. Which one is better?


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Pidgey did you covered MYCOPLASMA also in your choice of antibiotic???

Nell


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Nell, 

Don't have anything _useful_ to say,; I just hope that she pulls through. A beautiful bird. 

Thanks for the video clip, it shows so much. Should be helpful to someone. Sad. 

Larry


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Licha,

It's hard to look at the pictures. I'm afraid I can't offer any helpful ideas. The thought did cross my mind, that the injury was not caused by a cat, but by a pellet....as from a shotgun or a BB gun. 

I just caught your thread and wanted to see what you posted, hope you are well. And I hope that something good can come from this. Take care my friend.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> ***  ***
> 
> http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p157/AZfiddler_1996/?action=view&current=eye3005.flv


OMG......poor baby. I don't have any help to offer either. Sorry. 
Sure hope she'll be ok. Such a pretty bird.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Licha,
> 
> It's hard to look at the pictures. I'm afraid I can't offer any helpful ideas. The thought did cross my mind, that the injury was not caused by a cat, but by a pellet....as from a shotgun or a BB gun.
> 
> I just caught your thread and wanted to see what you posted, hope you are well. And I hope that something good can come from this. Take care my friend.


Warren, you may be right. My dad had let my birds out to fly and Aniela was still out along with 4 other birds. I was in a lesson and my dad came in to tell me that a cat went in through the trap and killed one of my birds. When I got to the loft, Aniela was on the ground with the eye injury. It looks like the puncture wound must have gone behind the eye just missing it, but I have no way to tell how deep it went. It is very clean. That makes me wonder if it really was a cat... it seems if it were a cat claw, there would have to be evidence of the claw coming back out. I'm sure it wouldn't have come out as neat as it went in. It seems as if there should be more of a visible wound if it were done by a cat. The only thing is, if she were already in the loft and on the ground with the injury, the cat would have killed her first. I don't know. It's horrible and it's hard.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alice, needless to say, I'm very sorry.

I'm hoping that the head movement and standing problems are simply from pain and not being able to see just now out of that eye. Please continue with the antibiotic and, if you can, put some neosporin on the eye itself.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

The eye is not as red as it was earlier today, but Aniela isn't much better for it yet. Thank you so much, everyone, for your concern. I really appreciate it. 
Maggie, I am putting Erythromycin on the eye. I'm almost out of it, but I also have Terramicina.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Sooooo heartbreaking Alice  Aniela is in my prayers. {{{comforting hugs}}} to you of course - wish there was something I could do or meaningful advice I could give. You've got the best helping you though.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

keep up the anti biotics, is she drinking water??? you also have to worry about dehydration at this point


----------



## taralotti (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Licha

I am so sorry for your pigeon. I understand how you feel...
I do not know your views on homoeopathic remedies but they have helped my woodpigeon after a very serious car accident.
Hypericum 200 up to 1M potency is extremely effective on nerves and pain control (up to 3 times daily for 2-3 days) then depending on reaction.
RUTA GRAV. has a profound effect on eyes possibly 1M potency for 7 days (one dose daily).
If scrach or stabbing injury has affected the eye, LEDUM 6c, one dose 3 times daily for 7 days might help.
Also ARNICA is well known for any injuries one dose 200c in emergecies or lower 6c to 30c more up to 3 times a day will help.

Try the internet for suppliers in your area and keep an eye on the bird's response. You can crush the remedies in clean spoons and dilute the remedy in a few drops of water (0.5-1 ml). Administer drop by drop and avoid touching the remedies.

I hope this helps, please let me know if you need any more details.

All the best eith your beloved angel!
My thoughts and prayers with both of you

Maria


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Licha, I just caught this thread and I'm so sorry to hear about poor Aniela. She will be in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery. You obviously love her very much. I hope she improves quickly.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Az,

It would appear that your bird got a punctured eyelid; they have two, an inner and an outer eyelid. It is important to continue the Amoycillin for systemic infection but that is not useful for the eyelid. You can obtain Neosporin with pain reliever at the drug store which you need to work into the eyelid. It will provide pain relief and help with the infection. Apply three times a day for five days.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

When Unie had her eye evisceration surgery, she had a bad spell a few days later (2 or 3) and stood somewhat motionless except for her head going from side to side for a day or two. It was after that when she became blind in her other eye. Hopefully a claw didn't pierce in to the optic nerve--it's very short in birds, and a little bit of damage goes a long way. Is her other eye open or closed? Does the pupil constrict when you shine a light in and dilate when you take the light away?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

corvid said:


> Pidgey did you covered MYCOPLASMA also in your choice of antibiotic???
> 
> Nell


No. Given the description of trauma and the neurological symptoms, I wouldn't tend to expect that.


Pidgey


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

No, Pidgey... 

Aniela is more motionless today. I don't know if that's good or bad. She didn't eat yesterday. I got 11 CCs of water down her yesterday, but it is a really slow, one-drop-at-a-time process. I can feel her heart pounding through my skirt when I try to give her water. She gets scared and tries to scoot herself with her legs and wings while tosssing her head back with eyes open wide if I give her more than one drop at a time. That's why I have to go so slow. It is pathetic.

She opens her bad eye nearly completely now and keeps it open while I give her water or medicine. 

Now, she is not moving her head as much. The swelling has gone down drastically. That DMSO sure worked wonders. 

She still can't stand. The few times that she tried to yesterday, she lifts up the back half of her body while the front half stays down. Her legs are just folded up under her where I put them.

But she's still alive!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Let's add Baytril while we're at it. She could very well already be blind but let's hope not--or that her sight returns. If she's newly blind and "in the dark", it might initially (read: temporarily) cause her to go into a state of torpor, which she'd eventually come back out of.

Pidgey


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

15 milligrams per kilogram twice a day?


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

Try pendistrine(combination ointment of pencillin and streptomycin) for the eye condition...... pendistrine is meant to treat cows but it works great on pigeons ........ and baytril 20-25 mg once daily or 12 mg twice ......and lots of love.....she should recover....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The 15 twice daily is the old formulary; it's 10-20 once daily in the new and on the Baytril site. I still use the old way most of the time.

Pidgey


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Her left eye responded!!! This is the first time since Wednesday night! I was going to put eye drops in it to remove a piece of white something that was on it, and she flinched when she saw me put the bottle close to her eye. And her pupil constricted and dilated!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alice, that is terrific!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, I'm _very, very _happy about it, but she still is totally limp. I'm hoping that she'll get better, though. It's so hard to wait! But I'm really glad that she's still alive; that is what gives me the most hope.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Never underestimate their power to heal. Nor your own. Sometimes people don't "make it" back from traumatic injury because they simply lose the will to live. Pigeons rarely have that problem.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> No, Pidgey...
> 
> Aniela is more motionless today. I don't know if that's good or bad. She didn't eat yesterday. I got 11 CCs of water down her yesterday, but it is a really slow, one-drop-at-a-time process. I can feel her heart pounding through my skirt when I try to give her water. She gets scared and tries to scoot herself with her legs and wings while tosssing her head back with eyes open wide if I give her more than one drop at a time. That's why I have to go so slow. It is pathetic.
> 
> ...


For those of you reading this thread, there were some off-thread communications that were incidental--Licha was trying every possible way to get in touch with me including the phone. Anyhow, not trying to hide anything but we got into some discussion about the DMSO, or "Dimethylsulfoxide". DMSO is some powerful stuff. It's not a controlled drug but sometimes you'd think it oughta' be. It can be a very powerful anti-inflammatory and is used in horses a lot. They also use it for increased intracranial pressure and cerebral edema in horses. You can read about that further down in that link.

I don't use the stuff very often but I felt it was warranted in this case seeing as how the bird was exhibiting serious swelling around the head as well as neurological signs. If there was swelling in the skull affecting the optic nerves, it needed to be stopped as fast as possible to prevent the possibility of permanent blindness. Therefore, I told Licha to apply the stuff very carefully only to the skin around the head and neck but not on or too close to the actual eyelids. I told her to use a toothpick and part the feathers to get it on the skin. She'll have to detail exactly what she did because I don't know from there.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news, Alice! Good on you for keeping after Pidgey until you got him!  Pidgey, as always, thank you so much for your help with this.

Members, as Pidgey posted be very, very careful using DMSO. It is quite effective for some things, but do NOT get it on you, and do NOT use anything to apply it with that is not completely clean/sterile .. whatever contaminant is on the applicator is going to be "sucked" into the bird in short order.

Terry


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well...... 

I nearly called Pidgey last night. It took me until fifteen minutes before noon to get all of her medicine down her yesterday morning. At 4pm I had to leave town to give a couple lessons and when I got back a little after 7, Aniela had gotten out of her warm bed by scooting across her belly with her wings and legs (it is so sad to see her try to move!) and ended up toppled over with her head down and her tail up. I don't know how long she had been that way. Her feet were ice. She was... she felt like the bird that I had die in my hands. Aniela has felt that way so many times, but this time she was frozen too. I warmed her and two hours later she had been fed, watered and put to bed to rest. At that point, she looked more comfortable than she has ever looked these past few days. She was sitting there all wrapped up, fluffed out with a full tummy and her head was resting straight on her body instead of moving crazily back and forth as it was Wednesday, or leaning to one side or the other as it has often done. But I hadn't given her her medicine. I hated to bother! She was so peaceful! After I gave her her medicine, she was put back to bed and, though not as comfortable looking as before, she looked fairly comfortable and was kissed goodnight. 
I've been waking up to check on her at least once a night to make sure she's still ok. So far, she hasn't had any problems at night. Last night she was still in the same position that I had left her.
This morning I haven't awaken her yet, but she is still in the same, comfortable position, her head is still upright like a normal pidgey's, and there are 6 little, perfectly formed poops under her tail. 

Licha


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> For those of you reading this thread, there were some off-thread communications that were incidental--Licha was trying every possible way to get in touch with me including the phone. Anyhow, not trying to hide anything but we got into some discussion about the DMSO, or "Dimethylsulfoxide". DMSO is some powerful stuff.
> ......
> ........
> ..........
> ...





TAWhatley said:


> Great news, Alice! *Good on you for keeping after Pidgey until you got him!*  Pidgey, as always, thank you so much for your help with this.
> 
> Members, as Pidgey posted be very, very careful using DMSO. It is quite effective for some things, but do NOT get it on you, and do NOT use anything to apply it with that is not completely clean/sterile .. whatever contaminant is on the applicator is going to be "sucked" into the bird in short order.
> 
> Terry


I had got a new phone and didn't have his number on it. My mom had around 10 different numbers saved under Pidgey's name on her phone. Some guy answered on the first one I called and said he didn't have a clue who "Pidgey" was. The second one I called was an automatic answering machine that didn't tell who I'd reached. The third one I called was a guy that answered "Bueno?" and spoke fluent spanish (in OK!). It took him awhile to convince me that he wasn't Pidgey playing a joke on me, but I finally let him go. The 4th one I called was, I believe, Pidgey's work. And I FINALLY got Pidgey on the 5th phone number.

When I bought the DMSO, I had opened it and took one sniff of it. I learned right then that I needed to be careful with it! Yuck!! The smell stayed with me until around midnight! When I applied it, I used gloves and a mask. I put a very, very little bit (so little I wasn't completely sure I had actually put it on!) where the swelling was on the top of her head, the back of her head, and a little bit underneath her eye. That's it. That's all I did and the swelling went down VERY quickly and she quit moving her head as in the video I posted.

Licha


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sounds like it's high time for another picture...

Pidgey


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

LIcha great job on Aniela. So glad she is doing better for you.6 perfect poops makes us all very very hapy over here 

Wonder how you come up with her name?
That use to be my name before citizen ship(as you were allowed to change your name to what ever else)

Nell


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

I just took some pictures of Aniela. She tried to eat by herself a few minutes ago. I'm not sure that she can see out of her hurt eye. Actually, I'm pretty sure she can't. She CAN see out of her good eye, though.
She still cannot stand. Her right leg is usually really taunt and her left leg is usually really limp. 

Nell, I decided to name my tipplers names in other languages. Aniela is an Italian name that means "angel". When I was looking at Italian names I like Aniela best because I liked the way it sounded, the way it was spelled, and what it meant. 
Where are you from? I'd tell you I like your name, but that's rather obvious.  It _is_ pretty.

Alice


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Born and raised till 30 in Poland. 

That is why my English is.... ...broken to be gentle here...LOL

Best wishes for you both. Nell


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh dear. My computer is dreadfully slow. All this time and I've only got one photo uploaded. It's not the best one, either. The yellow stuff is the medicine which she succeeded in getting all over her somehow.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

There it is presious eye.  Looks good Alice !! Maybe , when the cornea heals , will become clear again and the iris will be visible again. Dont use steroid ophtalmic preparations, if the cornea has a lesion. When the lesion closes, then yes, use the steroid opthalmic to discourage scarring.
What a graet job you did. 
Pidge you are great PJ....LOL

Nell


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's another photo. I'm tired of trying to upload them, so this is what you've got for now. Her pupil is not cloudy; the camera does that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm glad Aniela is showing improvement. She's a beautiful bird. I hope she makes a full recovery


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Nell,

I was in Gdansk, Poland, back in 1980 just a few months before Lech Walesa climbed over the fence. I had pizza z pieczarkami in Gdansk and I remember the lodi REAL well--it was May and still kinda' cool weather but we LOOOOOOVED the lodi! Toured the whole country and loved it. I don't have a drop of Polish blood but y'all are kinfolk to me now, nonetheless!

Licha,

One leg pushed out kinda' stiff and the other one limp, huh? That's another neurological symptom. Do both wings seem to work equally well?

Pidgey


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

The only thing she uses her wings for is to try to scoot and I don't let her do that. I haven't noticed any difference in her wings but, like I said, I haven't really seen her try to use them...


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Pidgey said:


> Nell,
> 
> I was in Gdansk, Poland, back in 1980 just a few months before Lech Walesa climbed over the fence. I had pizza z pieczarkami in Gdansk and I remember the lodi REAL well--it was May and still kinda' cool weather but we LOOOOOOVED the lodi! Toured the whole country and loved it. I don't have a drop of Polish blood but y'all are kinfolk to me now, nonetheless!
> 
> Pidgey


Okay i will be short as i know this is not appropriate tread for it:
Its amazing the proper polish gramma, you have had used 
Now I m looking like a schmack .I miss the stuff you just mentioned (food that is....LOL..)

Nell


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She's such a pretty bird, I'm praying that she recovers.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Lwerden, Pigeonpoo, Larry, Renee, Dezirrae, Maria, MJ, Grimaldy, Sasha, and Jay3 thank you all for your care and advice! I really appreciate it. 

Everyone here makes PT such a wonderful place. 

Licha


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Please keep us updated on Aniela's recovery... I know you will but I do check daily to make sure she's continueing to progress. She really is such a beauty and you're care has just been incredible


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, please continue to keep us updated. And I agree with Dezzirae, she is a beauty.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Aniela is the same today. No improvement in her legs.

I need help with another bird. Since the cat got in the loft one of my babies that was out (a little over 2 months old) has refused to come down to the loft. I finally got him. He came down to eat by the side door of the house and was so weak he could hardly stand. He's been out since Wednesday morning. My neighbors fed him and I've fed him during this time, but his keel is very sharp and he is very weak. I think he may have been poisoned at the school across the street. (?) He _is _standing, but his balance is terrible and he is hard put to walk. I don't see any external damage. He has pigeon flies. 

Licha


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Probably needs warming and rehydrating more than anything else. You can go ahead and give him an antibiotic just to cover some bases (Amoxicillin or Baytril, take your pick). He's probably very weak from deprivation though.

Pidgey


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

I started doing physical therapy on Aniela's legs today. At the end, she was able to sit on her own two legs without_ anything _to balance her. 
She certainly has a lot of neurological problems. I'm thinking and hoping that if I work with her, though, she'll come around...

I dusted my baby before I left for church and found a small spot of dried blood under his left wing. I gave him 9 CCs of water and some food before I left. Started him on Amoxicillin tonight and was going to look at the wound, but I'm going to have to cut the feathers and he is so weak and tired that I didn't want to do it tonight. I'm going to let him rest tonight and wait until tomorrow morning to clean up and examine the wound.

Licha


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry I didn't post an update yesterday.

Aniela's head has become worse with neurological problems, like a PMV bird. It isn't that way all the time, but it is that way more often than it was. I was able to get her to stand yesterday, but it was a matter of playing with her CG. She didn't get up on her own and it was only by my doing that she stood on her own. Still, it was good to see her standing on her own two feet.

I cleaned up the little bit of dried blood off of my baby and cut the feathers, but still could not find a wound. He is worse today. He won't stand and is sitting with his tail nearly straight up in the air. 

Licha


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Licha..............So sorry to hear Aniela's still having problems, and that the baby is not doing so well either.

You certainly have your hands full there. I wish I could offer you some real advice with the issues you are facing, but I don't have enough experience. I know you are doing all that you can.

Just wanted to let you know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and the birds. Also, sending a comforting hug your way.......I know how stressful all this is for you.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Licha I m keeping You and Your babies in my thoughts. Lots of hugs.

PS.I wish to be able to help somehow.But You are so far away.If that would be even possible, would You consider vet and shots of antibiotic for your birds. I know, that injectable antibiotic (some of them) are very good on breaking the blood-brain barrier, as soon as possible and they do stay in for much longer , then any oral med, also plasma concentration in tissues is much better with injections, specially, where time is of the issue. I thing that is what is needed, for the PJ with eye. It is so close to the brain, the immediate area of the injury. Altho DMSO is an excellent agent, but , what kind of antibiotic he helps to deliver and where, that is the issue.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Update:

Got an email from Licha a few days after she disappeared as she got sick herself along with the two birds. The second one that was outside for awhile is about ready to go back out in the loft. Aniela's still having neurological problems occasionally resembling PMV and hasn't regained the use of legs yet (going to be a long road on that one if she makes it).

Licha herself has a low temperature and couldn't get warm. She's been slipping on the cheeseburger prescription from her doctor and trying to substitute with alfalfa sprout sandwiches.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Pidgey. I hope Alice is feeling better and that the birds are also improving.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I sure pray Alice has a speedy recovery, and her rehab birds get better too.


----------

